# Convert Joomla 2.5 extension to 3.x



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Oct 23, 2013)

I have this Joolma! 2.5 extension that I need working on my Joomla! 3.x site. The thing is, I am not a programmer. I went to the extension programmer's site but there was no mention of any work being done. The software is non-commercial and falls under the GPL. Can someone convert this extension to Joolma! 3.x for me please?

The extension is myIRC. I have included the extension in the attachments.
View attachment com_myircchat.zip


----------



## Jimmy6 (Nov 12, 2013)

I doubt that someone here will do this for you, best advice from me is to find some other similar extention or component for joomla 2.5. If you try you can find one, maybe a better one. Try here http://extensions.joomla.org/extensions/communication/chat


----------

